# ag glass polish



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is it safe to use ag glass polish on the outside of the windscreen?
thanks


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

It's fine to use on any outside glass.

just not inside the windscreen.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes indeed, don't be using LOADS , just a pea size blob for each half of the windscreen, leave it to haze about 5 or 10 mins then use a seperate dry cloth to buff it off :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

also is it safe to use white vineger on the glass


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sean20 said:


> also is it safe to use white vineger on the glass


Yes, but it won't be necessary, the thin layer of product softens and absorbs the dirt and grease, that easily dusts away leaving nice clean glass :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok so i wount need to use eny glass cleaner before the ag glass polish


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sean20 said:


> ok so i wount need to use eny glass cleaner before the ag glass polish


Better to use it after you have washed the car and dried the glass :thumb:


----------



## gardenerbmw (Jan 18, 2011)

EastUpperGooner said:


> It's fine to use on any outside glass.
> 
> just not inside the windscreen.


why can't you use it inside the windscreen?
I didnt realise that you couldn't.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

gardenerbmw said:


> why can't you use it inside the windscreen?
> I didnt realise that you couldn't.


The inside of the screen is treated with something and the polish either reacts with it or removes it.

Someone with the technical info will be along soon.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

EastUpperGooner said:


> It's fine to use on any outside glass.
> 
> just not inside the windscreen.


id never heard this before either and i use the product all the time.....oops my bad obviously!!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

but its okay to use inside on the other windows?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sean20 said:


> but its okay to use inside on the other windows?


I have used it on all the interior glass without negative effect :thumb:

Well tell a lie, one time I went to exit a car park and bashed my head onthe glass as I had forgotten to lower the window 1st


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I have used it on all the interior glass without negative effect :thumb:
> 
> Well tell a lie, one time I went to exit a car park and bashed my head onthe glass as I had forgotten to lower the window 1st


Like in the vodaphone advert. hahaha


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i used it inside and no issues. i know you cant use it on a tinted glass but thats it.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

its fine on inside glass as far as it's not tinted by tint 'film' as it might leave marring. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys the rear 3 windoes on my car is tintid and iv always used it on the outside of them and and it gives a grate effect makes the glass look so dark and reflections are amazing. but just wasnt suer of the windscreen. thanks again guys


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

sean20 said:


> is it safe to use ag glass polish on the outside of the windscreen?
> thanks





EastUpperGooner said:


> The inside of the screen is treated with something and the polish either reacts with it or removes it.
> 
> Someone with the technical info will be along soon.


*We have never encountered this, and as far as we are aware there is no coating on the inside of a front windscreen for Autoglym Glass Polish / Autoglym Car Glass Polish to react with. * If you have information on this coating then we would be happy to follow this up and look into it.



Avanti said:


> Yes indeed, don't be using LOADS , just a pea size blob for each half of the windscreen, leave it to haze about 5 or 10 mins then use a seperate dry cloth to buff it off :thumb:


:thumb: We'd agree with this method


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I must have been imagining it, apologies. :thumb:


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

for inside windows you only need AG fast glass, unless your a heavy smoker imo


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

Autoglym said:


> *We have never encountered this, and as far as we are aware there is no coating on the inside of a front windscreen for Autoglym Glass Polish / Autoglym Car Glass Polish to react with. * If you have information on this coating then we would be happy to follow this up and look into it.
> 
> :thumb: We'd agree with this method


Hello AG, i was wondering if you could use it on inside film tinted windows too? Or it will possibly leave marring/scratches?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

priceworth said:


> Hello AG, i was wondering if you could use it on inside film tinted windows too? Or it will possibly leave marring/scratches?


I'm not AG (naturally) but the after market tints , the fitters usually suggest only to use standard liquid glass cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Si..... (Jun 30, 2010)

priceworth said:


> Hello AG, i was wondering if you could use it on inside film tinted windows too? Or it will possibly leave marring/scratches?


excuse my input. im sure it says not to use on film tinted glass, go with the fast glass then!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

what is the difrenc betwen the fast glass and the glass polish


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> *We have never encountered this, and as far as we are aware there is no coating on the inside of a front windscreen for Autoglym Glass Polish / Autoglym Car Glass Polish to react with. * If you have information on this coating then we would be happy to follow this up and look into it.
> 
> :thumb: We'd agree with this method


I think Gooner may be getting confused with the sheet of laminate thats in between the two sheets that make up a screen and probably thought it was inside instead of in between, just a guess


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

AG Glass polish used on the inside kicks the preverbial **** of AG Fast glass. 

The glass polish leaves no streaking, and removes way more 'grime' than Fast Glass.

it also makes the car smell 'new' and prevents fogging. - Brilliant stuff, I wouldnt use anything else.


----------



## minifield (Aug 22, 2010)

I use AG Glass Polish on the inside windows as it leaves them squeaky clean and does not leave any smears. It is also fast and easy to do. Then I use G4 and G3 on the exterior windows


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

priceworth said:


> Hello AG, i was wondering if you could use it on inside film tinted windows too? Or it will possibly leave marring/scratches?


Hi, don't use Car Glass Polish with after market film tinted windows, but when the tint is 'in' the glass you can use it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

M4hood said:


> id never heard this before either and i use the product all the time.....oops my bad obviously!!


I have done for years too, with no adverse effects!


----------



## l4n3y1989 (Apr 24, 2010)

i always use AG glass polish inside and out with no problems at all, is there anything i can seal this with? just like paint first you polish then you seal right? 

can i just use my PB Natty's Paste on the glass or something better lice G3?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

This works well on tints...

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/strwind.htm

:thumb:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Used it today, inside and out. AG Glass polish is the dogs ********


----------

